# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Here We Go!! Test Enanthate Only Cycle Log

## Muscleduke

*About:* 

Hey guys, So this will be my second cycle, Information about my first cycle is stated below. During this cycle my plan is to bulk and gain as much weight as possible. I love training, I was bought up around Olympic lifting and pretty much grew up in a gym.. I will be doing my first show next year. I'm going to update this log as much as I possibly can most probably every other day I will also be uploading weekly photos to track progress. I will be keeping the log up to date all the way through to about 2-3 months after PCT so you can follow my full recovery. As you can see I am *21* I 100% understand the consequences of using anabolic steroids at my age I also completely understand that you are only looking out for me and my health when you tell me I'm to young. I'm willing to take the chance and go through with this cycle, I have the rite tools and people around me to go through with this. So please don't advise me to stop the cycle and tell me to read all the young and steroid threads as I already have. Please respect my decision. Thank You 

*Stats:* 

21 years old 
81Kg
14-16% BF (Can see abs pretty clearly) 

*Training Experience:* 

4 years training experience, Level 4 qualified personal trainer & Sports nutritionist 

*Cycle Experience:* 

My first cycle was an Anavar only cycle. Yes I did an oral only, I also Gained 11Ibs solid and learnt a lot from the experience.. I recovered just fine that being said I wouldn't do a oral only ever again. Just because I feel it's a waste of money and isn't as effective as other options.

*Cycle Plan:* 

Week 1 to 12: Testosterone enanthate @ 250 mg every 3.5 days tues morn and fri eve
Week 1 to 12: hCG @ 250 iu every 3.5 days tues morn and fri eve
- Week 1 to 14: Arimidex @ 0.25mg every other day
- NAC 600mg + Multi Vit + fish oil + vit d3 ED

Pct 14 days after last injection 

Clomid @ 75/50/50/50 & Nolvadex @ 40/20/20/20

L-Tryptophan - 1,500 mg per day (Will carry on for 12 weeks after PCT)
L-Theanine - 800mg per day (Will carry on for 12 weeks after PCT)


*Training:*

Running intervals for 7 Minutes after every session. 20 secs off 30 secs on.

Monday - Chest & Biceps 
Thursday - Back, Traps, Triceps & Core 
Sat - Shoulders & Rear Dealts 
Sun - Legs & Core

I do a mix of compound and isolation movements, I change exercises, order & training approach every 3 months. Length of sessions are between 45 - 60 minutes 

Post cycle training: Training will not change at all, Heavy, high volume and 45 Mins long 60 Mins max. 

*Nutrition:* 

CURRENT Macros - 

Calories 3,300
Fat: 55g
Carbs: 495g
Protein: 206g

These are my CURRENT macros. They will change as my weight changes. Have dropped carbs slightly due to fat gain, Will taper up as need. Let me know if you guys think I should up any of the macros, appreciate everyone's input/advice. 

My food sources are oats, brown past/rice, soy shake, chicken and 100% peanut butter, broccoli/spinach. I also have some sauces like ketchup on my food as I'm sure you know it's very boring. 

Post Cycle Nutrition: Nutrition will change depending on weight, calories will stay high as well as all macros to ensure I retain as much size as I can. 

*First Day Update:* 

First pin of 250mg test e was done yesterday morning (05/08/14) at 6am before work. I'm not going to lie.. I was SHITTING myself. Took me 20 Mins to man up and do it, Pinned in left glute, as I aspired my hand slipped and I let go of the syringe which obviously isn't ideal.. Anyway oil went in. No pain, no redness or discomfort. Adrenaline was out the roof so much that I thought **** doing this again lol... But I shortly got over it and got on with my day. 

Today.. Wow my ass is killing me, apart from that I obviously feel nothing. Didn't train today as it's a rest day. I feel pretty good either way which is obviously placebo! Not much to update from here!

----------


## Back In Black

Who told you your bodyfat was 11%?

----------


## tarmyg

^ body fat is between 16%-18% IMO. I thought I was I was 12% once, people here told me I was insane, one DEXA scan later showed me to be wrong and the vets on here to be right.

Good luck with the cycle.

----------


## Muscleduke

> Who told you your bodyfat was 11%?


Skin callipers. I'm sure its between 11 and 13% I can see my abs pretty clearly. Lighting in picture isnt great.. What do you think, Higher?

----------


## Muscleduke

> ^ body fat is between 16%-18% IMO. I thought I was I was 12% once, people here told me I was insane, one DEXA scan later showed me to be wrong and the vets on here to be right.
> 
> Good luck with the cycle.


Thanks man

----------


## oldnsedentary

> Skin callipers. I'm sure its between 11 and 13% I can see my abs pretty clearly. Lighting in picture isnt great.. What do you think, Higher?


Yes, higher. Over 15% for sure.

----------


## Back In Black

^15% from those pics.

----------


## Muscleduke

> ^15% from those pics.


Okay, Skin calliper have never really been the most accurate way of getting a body fat measurement. I'll be trying to minimise any more fat gain throughout the cycle, might actually take carbs down by about 60 -80g and see how that goes will gradually taper it up as things start to come together.

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 2* 

Trained Back, triceps and core today. Was a great session, Really pumped. Felt a lot stronger than usual? Placebo. 

Wide grip pull ups 5x12
Lat pull down 4x8
Close grip pull down 3x8 1x drop set
Singe arm rows 4x8 
Shrugs 4x8
Weighted dips 4x8
Triceps push downs 3x10
Over head extensions 3x8

Core circuit / 7 Mins of sprints and 15 Mins Flexibility. 

Took about 55 Mins to get through the session. 

Pip is still pretty bad but getting better, Second pin tomorrow. Already very excited for the test to start kicking in.

For those who said my body fat is higher than 11% I managed to get a slightly better picture of my core today. I think I'm about 13% can see a little core definition, Not much.

Also.. I haven't started HCG yet. This is because my empty vial to mix the HCG In has not come yet. It was supposed to come on the day I started, plan was to get home from work and do my first shot of HCG on Tuesday EVE but the company emailed me and have had a few problems with delivery. It will be here by next week. As soon as I receive I will start my HCG. Not to happy about this but I've started now, hopefully this won't effect recovery to much.

----------


## Back In Black

Still wouldn't have you at 13%.

----------


## Muscleduke

> Still wouldn't have you at 13%.


15-17% it is! Either way I'm dropping carbs slightly, going to go for 450g a day and taper It up as need. I'm over doing the carbs a little, so will back up slightly. Will see how it goes, Thanks for input!

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 3* 

Just did second pin went a lot smoother than my first. Stuck it straight in right hand glute, aspired, no blood and pushed the plunger, took 40 secs did it nice and slowly hoping the pip on this side isn't bad!! 

Had a fair bit of adrenaline again, all good though. Still alive  :Wink:  

As for how I currently feel , back arms and core are hurting after yesterday's session. I feel like I have a lot more energy, apart from that I have nothing else to report. Feeling VERY motivated. Left glute still hurts a little from first injection but will be gone tomorrow for sure. 

Have a good weekend  :Smilie:

----------


## adz351

Best of luck with your cycle! Other than age our stats are pretty similar and ill be doing my first cycle in the next month or so. Ill definitely be keeping a eye on this.

----------


## Muscleduke

Thanks man!

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 5*

Not much to report today. I trained shoulders yesterday, was a great session very pumped and feel as if I have a lot more energy. Didn't train legs today, have had a pain in my right knee since my leg sesh last week so taking a week off legs. I find myself sweating a lot more than usual, I'm sleeping well, diet is still the same no change in macros yet. Had a cheat meal today at nandos. Pip in right glute is pretty sucky, left glute has fully healed. Hoping I get used to it soon. Big chest and biceps session tomorrow, looking forward to it.

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 6*

Trained chest and biceps this evening followed by 10 Mins flexibility. Was a great session, had a decent pump. Strength is still the same energy levels are a little higher. Still don't feel anything really obviously 6 days in I'm not expecting to. Starting to get a little impatient already  :Wink:  

Still no sign of my empty 10ml vial for the HCG . Hope it arrives soon. 3rd pin tomorrow morning.

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 7*

Did third pin today, went nice and smooth starting to get used to it now. Energy levels are better, feel a lot more confident in myself and feel a bit fuller. This probably still placebo but who knows. Still no sign of my vial for the HCG , if it isn't here tomorrow I'm just going to use the vial my bac water is In. So I'll be doing 1st shot of HCG tomorrow either way then from Friday I'll do it the same days I pin the test. 

Chest and biceps are aching from yesterday's session. Not much more to report, things should start getting a little more interesting soon. Feel a bit tighter in the core area, that will be from taking down my carbs slightly of which I will increase as my weight goes up and as the test kicks in. No side effects what so ever, nothing but positive feelings so far. Will get some updated pictures when things start coming together.

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 9*

Trained Core, back and triceps today. Am feeling tired, don't think I slept to well last night and had a long day at work but once I got warmed up I felt ok in the gym. Still smashed it. Pip isn't bad at all from Tuesdays shot, have got my 4th shot tomorrow. Feel a little fuller and had a really good pump in the gym. Maybe it's to do with the gear maybe it's not I can't tell. Obviously only 9 days in so not expecting it to have any effect at the moment. 

Diet has been really clean, tightened up around the waste a little so once the test kicks in ill bring my carbs up to about 560g a day and taper up from there.

Looking forward to the next month or so, need to get some scales to I can track weight although I'm more about seeing the results in the mirror.

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 10*

Trained shoulders and some more biceps today. Was a good session, over head dumbbell press was strong today. 38kg per side. Feeling pretty tired though, probably because it's Friday and I've had one hell of a week also have got to work tomorrow morning unfortunately, either way still get 6-8hours per night. 

Had a little cheat today so carbs have gone up for 580g will be back down to 495g tomorrow. 

Did 4th shot this evening all went well. Kinda ached a little as I pulled the needle out, never happened before either way oil went in fine and no blood when aspired. 

Will be on my second week from Tuesday I hope It really starts to kick in soon even though realistically I've got another 1-2weeks until it will. 

Anyway not much to report. Will get an update picture at some point next week even though not much has changed apart from I've taken body fat down slightly. Big leg session on Sunday CANT WAIT. 

Have a good weekend everyone

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 13*

Trained some chest and biceps today, had a really nice pump and look a little more vascular. Strength is still the same, I also look a little fuller throughout the day more than normal. 

5th injection tomorrow which means I'm 2 weeks in from tomorrow, Nothing has really changed apart from what I just mentioned. Still 1-2 weeks until It kicks in. Right glute is still pretty bad from Fridays injection not to sure why as I thought it went pretty smoothly but clearly not lol libdo is still the same as well. 

Also maybe I feel a little more short tempered? Not to sure if this is because I'm stressing at work or if it's to do with my hormones. But definitely find myself getting a little more frustrated/angry than normal but it's nothing I can't control.

----------


## Trevtrev

Nice! Keep the updates coming please.

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 14*

Just a quick one, everything is the same as yesterday pretty much. Pinned this morning, my room was very cold so gear must have been cold too as it was pretty damn hard to inject, next time I'll definitely warm it up. Paying the price now as can already feel the pip, think it's going to be a painful couple of days lol. 

Anyway feeling full, feeling pumped physically and mentally and looking forward to the up and coming weeks.


Cheers

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 16*

Trained back and triceps today. Had a real nice pump, more vascular than normal as well. Strength was good, felt great as well. 

Haven't weighed myself yet need to a get a new set of scales, will get some update pictures soon but don't see much point in uploading any until I start to see some changes. I'm fuller and harder than normal. 

All I want to do is eat, my appetite is crazy at the moment. About an hour after each meal I want to eat again. This evening after I trained I had a shake, hour after that I went fricking hyper glycemic I literally had nothing, felt like I didn't even have enough energy to breathe! 

Will be my fault as I didn't have enough carbs after training, only had 30g as wanted to save about 100g carbs for dinner. Anyway will be upping my intake soon so that won't be a problem. 

Apart from that not much to update, things are definitely changing but obviously nothing major yet. Pip in left glute is pretty shit, did flexibility today and it was pretty painful. Got my 6th pin tomorrow.

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 19*

Trained legs today, great session. Super pumped. 

Everything else is the same, no sides. Big chest and bicep session tomorrow, 6th pin went well on Friday pip has practically already gone. 

I feel thicker and more vascular. Nothing crazy just yet. Hoping it will kick in within the next couple of weeks or so. I'll be on my third week from Tuesday. Will get an update picture soon. 

Weight today was 84kg.

----------


## miken68

Looking to do the same cycle next year, look forward to following you during your cycle!!

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 21*

3 weeks today. 

Did chest and biceps yesterday, strength was really good. Pump was out of this world, vascularity in my arms was pretty awesome as well. 

Rest day for me today, I'm stating to notice a difference now. I'm starting to feel 'bigger'.. 

Did a shot this morning, Aspired and... Blood!! Pulled out, removed the excess air from syringe re located and did the shot. All is good, was weird drawing blood for the first time though haha. 

I think it's starting to kick in a little now. Feel like it's kicking in more and more into each day of this week. Hopefully I'll be in full swing by this time next week!! 

Diet is all the same, had a couple of high carb days. All very clean apart from a few cheats. 

Until next time...

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 24*

Sup guys, not much to report. 

Looking fuller, decent pumps and libido is pretty high. 

Just over 3 weeks, will be on 4 weeks from Tuesday. Starting to get a little impatient lol but I know it will start kicking in soonish hopefully by around week 5 ish!! Will keep you posted!

Doing another shot this evening

----------


## O-town Beef

nice posts, i am doing same but with oral kickstart, will watch you progress

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 24* 

Did an update earlier this morning on how I'm feeling. As of today I am 3 weeks and 4 days into my cycle. 

I look a little fuller & harder libido feels good, little more vascularity and good pumps.. I'm just waiting for that weight gain to come In now but I know I've got another week or two until I start gaining noticeable size. Today was my last injection of week 3. 

Here is some update pictures. Once I really feel the gear kick in and I see more progress I will update more pictures more often. But until then I don't see the point in posting pictures that look the same. 

Also to add... Even though I look a little bigger my weight is pretty much the same. 

No side effects as of yet.

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 28* 

4 Weeks today. 

All is the same as last update apart from I'm even more vascular. Hopefully things will start to kick in soon most people feel it after 4-5 weeks so I guess I should start to 'feel' it soon. I'm another 1 kg up on the scales. I look a little leaner, will be upping macros slightly within the next few days. 

Trained chest and biceps yesterday my arm pump was crazy it actually started to hurt lol. 

Injection went smooth this morning, small lump but it's just a knot from pin. 

As for side effects, nipples feel a little sensitive but not uncomfortable usually I don't like my girlfriend touching my nipples lol but I don't mind it ATM haha. On the native side of things.. I'm a short tempered mother ****er ATM!! Like seriously short tempered, am able to control. 

Will update again soon!

----------


## Flatus78

Dear Muscelduke
Looking good. I enjoy reading your "blog". Planning on taking my 1. cycle with Test-E just like you in the near future(except for 12 weeks), and I am learning a lot. Keep us updated and good luck!

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 33*

Very busy week hence the lack of updates. 

So... How am I feeling? Feel strong, Pumped as he'll not just inside the gym but outside too, very full and very very veryyy hard. Weight is gradually going up, I still don't feel as if it's "kicked" in just yet. Had a few people tell me I look bigger and in the mirror I can see some changes. That being said I still haven't hit the 5 week mark yet.... 

I'll be starting my 5th week from Tuesday.... Now a few things I'm changing about my cycle firstly I've decided to do this cycle for *12 weeks* now rather than 10 (I have updated my first post on this log) secondly.. I've managed to get hold of *1x vial of pharmaceutical Testosteone enanthate.* My friend gets prescribed test e and he was short of cash this month so I bought the prescribed gear from him and also gave him some of my UGL stuff to keep him going, I didn't recommend it, it was his idea! So for the next 5 weeks I'll be running REAL (I've got the prescription to show its legit) pharma test E. After running this for 5 weeks of which will put me up to week 10 I'll then go back to my UGL test e for the last 2 weeks. 

So very excited to do my first shot of the new test this coming Tuesday. 

In terms of diet I've taken up my carbs slightly. 

Current side effects... had a nice big lump in my left glute after last week Tuesdays injection but it's gone now.. I'm getting some serious night sweats, I'm growing facial hair a lot faster than usual.. Few spots here and there's but that's about it.

Will do a weight update and picture update towards the end of next week!!

----------


## Mr. Small

Why shoot for almost 500g carbs? And what carbs exactly?

----------


## Muscleduke

> Why shoot for almost 500g carbs? And what carbs exactly?


Because that's exactly what my body reacts too.. When my carbs are low I look very flat. I also use carbs to fill in my daily intake as I don't like having high fats as that just makes me soft.. Also the 500g of carbs is based on an accurate calculation of my BMR of which took me almost a year to work out, obviously this is specific and effective for me. Not you. 

Mix of High and low glycemic carbs the sources vary.

Why?

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 38*

So this week has been great up until yesterday. Started to feel quite ill, flu symptoms I just feel run down/tired. Maybe test flu? Either way it feels very familiar and I know it will clear up shortly. 

Training is great, the pumps I'm getting are out of this world. my arms are vascular as hell in the gym, veins looks like their going to burst. I'm getting stronger but not as strong as I'd like to be just get. 

Weight is going up, I'm around 85kg now. I have put on a tiny bit of water weight but I feel it's mainly lean mass. So far I feel like my body is growing evenly in the sense of my chest has grown just as much as my quads. 

I look bigger, feeling a bit bigger and feel pretty awesome. (Apart from ATM while I'm ill) 

Food is the same practically, i don't feel as if I need to increase them anymore just yet. I will increase as I need. 

Ill be on week 6 from Tuesday coming, I still haven't got that 'wow' feeling of the gear really kicking in. But I feel it's on it's way! 

Happy with gains and progress so far, hope it picks up a little more soon and stays consistent. Will get some snaps for you guys soon!

----------


## Mr. Small

> Mix of High and low glycemic carbs the sources vary.
> 
> Why?


Just wondering, as 500g is more than most. But if it works for you then go for it dude.  :Smilie: 

Looking forward to the log man.

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 44*

Flu has cleared, felt pretty flat over the last couple of days because of it. Feeling a bit fuller now, weights at 85kg. Feel pretty decent, strength hasn't really improved, going to do some bench Sunday to see how it is. 6 weeks and 2 days from today. So just over half way, really hope I can pack on 4-6 more kg before my cycle finished, still have plenty of time. 

I'm going to take up calories by another 180 because I feel leaner at a heavier weight so I think if I through a few more calories in the mix I can get more out of the gear. Currently at 500g carbs, 50g fat, 200g protein. 3300 Cals so going up to 3450. 

Anyway had a pretty tuff week due to flu, I'm lacking a bit of sleep which is making everything tuff and weight feel heavier in the gym. Will catch up on some sleep over the weekend that and the extra Cals will make a difference for sure. 

Anyway everything's consistent and it's staying consistent which is the main thing. 

Will post pictures over the weekend, maybe tomorrow

----------


## Lee_1978

Great log.

----------


## rjs725

What are your weight gain goals with this cycle, as in, what weight would you like to be upon finishing PCT?

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 45*

85.8kg today. 6 weeks and 3 days into my cycle. Just over half way. 

Strong, hard, feel great, seeping well and recovering very fast. 

Did my last pin of week 6 today after training, did some back and triceps was an awesome session, This test really makes me sweat though... Felt like someone chucked a bucket of water over me. 

Taken calories up and already feel fuller after 1 day!! 

No sides yet apart from a few spots in the top of my back, could be a little acne. 

Have a good weekend!

----------


## Muscleduke

> What are your weight gain goals with this cycle, as in, what weight would you like to be upon finishing PCT?


Hmm I'd like to get to 90kg on the gear, after pct I'd like to think I'll hold my weight at about 85-87kg. Can't really say though. I want to gain as much as I possibly can don't have a specific target.

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 48*

7 weeks from tomorrow...

All I can say is I'm definitely getting bigger faster than ever before, I feel as if I'm looking bigger by the day. 

The pumps I get in the gym are insane, I had to take 10 Mins out today mid back session due to my forearm pump.. I couldn't grip the bar properly and it was pretty painful. 

Everything else is great, feel good feel pumped all the time hopefully this stays consistent through my last 5 weeks on cycle. 

I have started to get some acne on my back, but nothing crazy doesn't bother me too much

----------


## _-KL-_

Looks like you are definitely getting fuller.
Surprised at the lack of bloat since you started at such a high BF%.

I'm currently around 15% also, but would like to start around 10% from everything I've heard.

----------


## Bodacious

Good log man!

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 53*

Sup guys, 

Hit 87kg..

Everything im getting from this cycle at the minute is incredible, The size, Strength, Pumps and general feeling is just great. 

The pumps are crazy, I've had to take a break whilst training a couple of times now from the painful pumps, I even get a pump when I eat chewy food.... 

Anyway not much to report apart from that, Here is a small update shot as well. 

Taken calories up another 200, Food sources are still the same. No side effects apart from a bit of acne. 

until next time..

----------


## Muscleduke

> Looks like you are definitely getting fuller.
> Surprised at the lack of bloat since you started at such a high BF%.
> 
> I'm currently around 15% also, but would like to start around 10% from everything I've heard.


Yeah man, My diet is very very clean and I rarely cheat. This is probably why I haven't experienced any bloat, sodium and sugar are both low.

----------


## Cdoubleu

Nice work so far man. Keep it up. Interesting to see your log as im taking the plunge soon here.

----------


## hartsb

Following your log man! Week 2 into mine and loving it so far! Can not wait for wk 4-6.

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 61*

Sup guys, 

9 weeks from Tuesday. 

Feeling good, strength out the roof hovering around 87-89kg. 

Hoping I can hit 90 by the time I finish, not much to report though tbh.. Blood pressure is fine, no side effects apart from a little acne... Everything else is positive.

Not much else to report!!

----------


## Bodacious

What's your BP running at?

----------


## qscgugcsq

Good luck man

----------


## Bodacious

> 125-135/75-85
> 
> Nothing alarming but I kbow clen increase my pressure dramaticly so...



Thanks mine is right there. I was just wanting to see other peoples while they was on cycle. last time I checked mine was 138 over 68

----------


## Bodacious

Also keep the log up Duke! Great log

----------


## Muscleduke

> Also keep the log up Duke! Great log



Around 120/60 .. Varies though man. I don't get to obsessive over it, just keep an eye on it every mow and then.. I look out for signs more than check my bp I only do it ever few weeks. 

Thanks man

----------


## Muscleduke

> Good luck man


Thanks dude

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 64*

Sup guys. 

Quick update. Got some pics earlier. 

Same weight. 87kg really going to try my best to hit 90kg by the time I start pct. I defo think it's doable!! 

CRAZY pumps, At the peak of my cycle at the moment. Very happy with results so far and still have 2.5 weeks left. Excited to see the results after recovery even more so.. Strength is great, and hardness is awesome. 

Macros are the same at the moment 600g carbs 220g prot and 50g fat. No bad sides... 

That's pretty much it for now!  :Smilie:

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 75*

1 week left from Tuesday, then 2 weeks no pinning before pct.

88.8kg

Crazy strength, crazy pump, enjoying the progress. 

Back acne which I've been able to controll. No other noticeable side effects that aren't positive. 

Looking forward to coming off and seeing what I'm able to retain.

----------


## Meloncap78

Solid gains man!

----------


## Flatus78

Looking good, nice progress, keep us update, enjoying the read, best of luck! And could you please continue the log throughout the PCT, that would be very interesting reading too!

----------


## Kazumz

Awesome.

----------


## Muscleduke

*Update / Day 81*

Afternoon everyone. 

So.. Yesterday (24.10.14) was the day of my last injection of thic cycle. 

I started at 81.2kg and I weighned in today at 89.8kg. Very happy with the progress, It was steady BUT consistent. Which is what i was looking for.. Ive learnt a lot and enjoyed the experience. That being said, I am looking foward to coming off getting blood done and seeing what i am able to retain. (Hoping atleast 50-60% of my progress). Pumps are crazy, strength is awesome and i look bigger, fuller and leaner. 

In terms of side effects i havent experienced any negatives apart from a little bit of back acne... Thats litterally the only negative side effect ive expeirenced so far.. ovbiously after a few weeks of being off and starting pct theese side effects may progress and worsen due to excess estrogeon. Let's wait and see.

Ive decided that for my next cycle i am going to use short esters and an oral. 

I will take some pictures later today and put a before and after up on here, As i said on my first post i will be keeping this log up to date with my PCT as well... So i will stil be posting over the next couple of weeks to let you know how i recover as ovbiously this is one of the most vital parts of the cycle. 

Diet will stay the same, Training will stay the same as well as supplmentation. I might invest in a pre workout on the days that i need it during recovery, Im not a huge fan of putting sweetners and acids into my body.. All my supplements are unflavoured. But seeing as there isnt many pre workouts that arent full of artifical sweetners and flavourings I shall bite the bullet. 

Any questions on anything i havent covered please feel free to ask...

----------


## Bodacious

> *Update / Day 81*
> 
> Afternoon everyone. 
> 
> So.. Yesterday (24.10.14) was the day of my last injection of thic cycle. 
> 
> I started at 81.2kg and I weighned in today at 89.8kg. Very happy with the progress, It was steady BUT consistent. Which is what i was looking for.. Ive learnt a lot and enjoyed the experience. That being said, I am looking foward to coming off getting blood done and seeing what i am able to retain. (Hoping atleast 50-60% of my progress). Pumps are crazy, strength is awesome and i look bigger, fuller and leaner. 
> 
> In terms of side effects i havent experienced any negatives apart from a little bit of back acne... Thats litterally the only negative side effect ive expeirenced so far.. ovbiously after a few weeks of being off and starting pct theese side *effects may progress and worsen due to excess estrogeon*. Let's wait and see.
> ...


Are you going to run your Ai up till PCT aren't you? I would think which I am not for sure just run it up till PCT start and you should be fine on your estrogen levels. 

Good job by the way. Wanna check out the pic's for sure. When did you realize with your on eyes you was changing and getting stronger?

----------


## Muscleduke

Yes will run Ai for the next 2 weeks. Started to notice gains from week 9! Cheers dude

----------


## Muscleduke

Pic taken after 1st injection, 12 weeks ago from today. 81kg

----------


## Muscleduke

12 weeks after. Test E only / 89.7kg.

----------


## Flatus78

Dear Muscleduke, how is the PCT going? Are you able to keep the great gains that you made in the 12 weeks that we have been following you? Continue the good work and tell us how you are doing. 

Ps. You did awsome!

----------


## Muscleduke

Quick update, It's been 2 weeks since my last injection. 

Tomorrow I start PCT. I have not lost any weight but I am softer, I have lost the hadrness that the test gave me. But I'm maintaining the size, energy levels are great, test still feels normal.. 

Killing the gym, pumps aren't as great but still super pumped when I train. Hopefully I can maintain and maybe even gain a bit more size during off period. 

Will update in a week or so.

----------


## Muscleduke

> Dear Muscleduke, how is the PCT going? Are you able to keep the great gains that you made in the 12 weeks that we have been following you? Continue the good work and tell us how you are doing. 
> 
> Ps. You did awsome!


Hey,,Thanks flatus. Appreciate your kind words, will be sure to keep you updated!

----------


## Bodacious

good to hear from ya man. Good job keep it up.

----------


## Muscleduke

So I'm nearly 2 weeks into PCT... I'm 88kg so haven't lost any weight, I'm a bit softer but that's about it. Acne has worsened, I've got some cream which has practically cleared it up (forgotten what the active ingredient is called) 

Feel a bit run down, a little tired in the mornings... Libido is good, not as good as it was but feels like my balls are all natty again lol.

----------


## pleaselaborate

Curious to see how it ends up for you. I'm starting similar cycle soon.

----------


## Muscleduke

Sup..

So its been 2 months and I'm feeling great, have retained 5kg from cycle. Had a little post cycle depression for about a week, libido was a little lower and had acne. But acne has gone, libido is great, and I feel awesome. Very happy with results. 

Next cycle will be short ester of test p and npp. 8 weeks.

----------


## Khazima

> Sup..
> 
> So its been 2 months and I'm feeling great, have retained 5kg from cycle. Had a little post cycle depression for about a week, libido was a little lower and had acne. But acne has gone, libido is great, and I feel awesome. Very happy with results. 
> 
> Next cycle will be short ester of test p and napp. 8 weeks.


Solid results bro nearly maintained a pound a week worth of gains. 

Much fat gain?

----------


## Muscleduke

> Solid results bro nearly maintained a pound a week worth of gains. 
> 
> Much fat gain?



Hey man.. 

yeah unfortunately my bodyfat was up a few percent. But that being said seeing as I felt fully recovered I have taken my carbs down and am tightening up nicely prepping for next cycle. Next cycle will be a short ester lean mass cycle. Hopefully that will go as well as this one! 

Merry xmas

----------


## fitnesstrainer

Great progress dude! I'm late to the party but I can't wait for your thread on your short ester and oral cycle. Some of my clients have used turinabol to great effect.

----------


## ctcrunch

nice gains

----------

